# Need advice on a build: $1300 budget



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

I am trying to build a gaming PC. But still can't decide on a few parts. I really need some advice.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core  $189.99

ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler  $53.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready $129.99

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s $79.99

ZXT LEXA BlackLine Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower $99.99x2 (Fiance Wanted Pretty Case too.....)

SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe $27.99

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - $5.99

So far these are the parts that I can't decide on. I have no experience with ATI but I have been looking around and it seem that they outperform NVidea for gaming.

EVGA 896-P3-1260-AR GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 279.99
HIS Hightech H487F512P Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card 279.99
VisionTek 900244 Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card 279.99



For ram I am trying to decide between these 2
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $66.99
OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $82.99


And for the motherboard I don't know what plays better with ATI cards
I was looking at this one here:
EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel $239.99


Thanks so much in advance. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets start with the motherboard you never want use a ATI card on a Nvidia motherboard or a Nvidia card on a ATI/AMD board the drivers just don't play nice with each other.
I think the the Nvidia 7XX series is way too buggy and picky about memory.

Right now the Intel P35/P45 chipsets are the cost/performance ratio winners Asus, Gigabyte being top tier boards.

Don't pick the memory before the MB and after use a configurer on the memory manufacturers wen site to select the recommended ram.

Good choice on the PSU, this will save you a couple of bucks> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-750tx~7CSMC05E.htm

If your not going to OC the stock cooler that comes with the E8500 will work just clean off the OEM thermal paste and use the ArcticSilver.



How large of a monitor are you going to use?
If less than 24" the 9800GTX+ will work fine, the Nvidia/ATI performance is pretty close this weeks price for a single card puts the GTX+ in front, for dual the HD4850 in crossfire scale better and perform better than SLI cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130385


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for that link for the PSU.

Which of these do you think might be best? Or any specific one you can recommend?

ASUS P5Q LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard $130
ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard $195
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

I should wait until I pick a motherboard then check which memory works best with it? Where would I be able to find this info??
I've had issues before on my previous pc with Corssair mem and Asus board

The cooler I'm just getting to shave off as much heat as possible. I live in miami and it gets pretty hot in the room even with the A/C, windows+sun n such.


I use 1x 22" monitor and 1x 17" But the second one is for work purposes.
Do you think I should go with that vid card you linked or go ahead and try the 4870?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://shop4.frys.com/product/5611731


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm trying to avoid corsair as I've had a ton of problems with them in the past


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=12988434&postcount=2


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you go to the memory manufacturer's site, they usually have a configurator where you put in the motherboard model and they will tell you which of their memory will work in that particular board. 

ocz - http://conf.ocztechnology.com/index.php?c=1
crucial memory tool - http://www.crucial.com/
and of course, corsair, they do make good memory - http://www.corsair.com/configurator/default.aspx 

Like those, other brands have the same sort of thing.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I must concur with wrench on the nvidia 7xxx boards being buggy.
I would not wish one on anyone. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take a loo at the P5Q Pro it's a very good board> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299

How about Crucial > http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2E8059B1A5CA7304
Same Memory at Egg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A

The DS3R is also good I've used a few of the DS3L same board w/out Raid the latest Bios revision has made it a lot easier. 

I would probably go with the 9800GTX+ right now the 4870 will out preform it some games but with heat being an issue the 4870 runs hotter and uses more power which makes the PSU warmer, you get the idea


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

So this one is a good fit you guys think?

ASUS P5Q LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

Also I'm still trying to decide on Video Card between the 4870 and the 9800GTX


I want to try to order the parts by tonight. But I don't want to buy anything until I know the parts I am getting work well together


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=926230


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Tosh9i

But is it worth getting the E8400 over the 8500 For a few extra bucks?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's not a "few extra bucks", it's $64 (after cashback). And instead of getting 3.16ghz, you'll only be getting 3.00ghz, a difference of 0.16ghz.

I doubt that you'll even notice a differnce in the speeds.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

That sounds good. 

Is there much of a difference between the P5Q Pro and the P5Q Deluxe


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok so heres what I have so far:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor & ASUS P5Q Pro Motherboard Combo - $265 ( Thanks tosh9i)

ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler $53.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready
 $97.61 (Thanks wrench97)

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s $79.99

ZXT LEXA BlackLine Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower $99.99X2=$199.99

SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe $27.99

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - $5.99


Memory I am leaning towards the Crucial

Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
vs.
CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)


Also with good airflow on the case would the 9800GTX be recommendable over the 4870


With that I am about 250 under budget. Is there anything up there that I can upgrade with the extra cash?


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

The e8500 is 189 at newegg. The e8400 is 169. THAT's a few bucks. The price per ghz is cheaper for the e8500. It'll last longer. Get it.

EDIT: I was writing this at the same time you were (look at posting times). If your heart's set on it the e8400 is just fine.

And I recommend the 9800GTX+ over the 4870. Though both are great values, the 9800 is cheaper.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I agree with Toucan Go for the E8500 For $20 it's worth it also agree with the GTX+.
If your set on spending the extra cash look at the E8600.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Toucan Sam said:


> The e8500 is 189 at newegg. The e8400 is 169. THAT's a few bucks. The price per ghz is cheaper for the e8500. It'll last longer. Get it.
> 
> EDIT: I was writing this at the same time you were (look at posting times). If your heart's set on it the e8400 is just fine.
> 
> And I recommend the 9800GTX+ over the 4870. Though both are great values, the 9800 is cheaper.


when you purchase the CPU (e8400) and motherboard together, you'll also get a "combo discount" ($35), but it doesn't apply to the e8500. So, overall, it's a saving of $64 (after cashback).


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

How's this

ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard - $194
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W - $190
ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - $60
CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) - $108
EVGA 512-P3-N873-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ - $200
Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA - $80
SAMSUNG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe - $28
NZXT LEXA BlackLine Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower - $200
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - $6
Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap - $4
Scythe S-FLEX SFF21D 120mm Case Fan - 3x $13 = $40

Budget: $1300
Total: $1110

Extra: $190

Any Ideas where to put the extra cash?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you want to save about $40 more, go to live.com > click on Cash back > create an account > then from there click on the newegg link > it'll save you about 3% off of your purchase price.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This one will only save $3, but money is money:

Western Digital 640GB SATA Hard Drive $76.99 Shipped 
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=926300


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool thanks.


I am thinking of having the pc for a while so I was wondering if there is anything in there that I should upgrade for the long run??

Maybe put that extre $200 into the video card?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

hmm...something that will make your computer last longer..."extended warranties" are all I can think of. Even though, I never bother with them.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hehe not what I meant. 

Lets say milk the parts for as long as possible

Should I consider this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130338
Instead of this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130376


It seems to deliver pretty well
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/force3d-hd-4870_9.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The x2 will produce better results on large monitors over 24" under you really see a difference pocket the money and put it towards the next greatest video card in a year and a half or 2 years from now.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok one more for you guys before I put this order through

Any pros and cons of getting the 
GTX+ over the GTX 260 other than the price


----------



## postal808 (Aug 21, 2008)

put that cash into shipping ?


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont mind the shipping.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

a $20 rebate just appeared for the motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help guys. I put the order through last night. Now I have to order the PSU...................I forgot to add it yesterday...............here goes more waiting time.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope you haven't ordered your PSU yet because you can still save a "few bucks". Instead of paying $130, you can get it for $80.

Corsair 750 W PS *$79.99 *after $20 rebate free shipping 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=927472


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Bummer I got it for 94 on that first website wrench gave me. 

I spend a good chunk of time at work on slick deals heh.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yoyi said:


> Bummer I got it for 94 on that first website wrench gave me.
> 
> I spend a good chunk of time at work on slick deals heh.


Provantage was 97.87 - the 20 rebate or 77.87.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Provantage was 97.87 - the 20 rebate or 77.87.


One thing that I really hate about Provantage is their Shipping and Handling charges. Almost nothing on their website qualifes for free s/h. They may have great prices, but when you factor in the s/h, it kills the deal.

$77.87 Plus $12.00 S/H = $89.87


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got all the parts today and put the whole thing together, but I am having a bit of a problem. I tested everything out left the pc running for about an hour and monitored the temps before I put it into the case. 

I tested it out with one stick of ram and it was doing a weird thing. When I turned on the power it would turn on then automatically turn off then turn back up before it would boot up. 

First I thought it might be the mobo auto shutting down but it's the ram. 

The stick that I was using for testing works fine but it does that weird shut off turn on thing. 

When I put on the second stick the pc doesn't boot up. So I got that new one I just put in and try it out by itself. Computer doesn't boot. Next I put the original I was using back and again the weird turn off and on again when I power up. But it booted.

After a bit of this I opened up my other pc and grabbed the GSkill that I am using there. I put one on the new pc and it boots no problem, no on-off thing or anything.

So I put the second stick of GSkill in to see if maybe the MB was the issue but now the pc boots up just fine.

Now my question is, should I contact the manufacturer (Corssair) or RMA it to the vendor (New EGG) 

This is the 4th time I have problems with Corssair memory which is why I moved to gskill on my other pc. But since this mobo should work well with corssair I went for that this time.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Put the one stick of corsair back in go into the Bios see what the timings and the voltage are.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

5-5-5-15 

I manually set voltage to corsair recomended 2.10v still one dead stick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Ram did you get these > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194&Tpk=TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX

Or something else?


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats the one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should be 4-4-4-12. 
Go here and start a ticket lets see what they have to say> http://www.corsair.com/helpdesk/default.aspx


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

They asked me to RMA I did it earlier today.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

One more quick question

Excuse my newbieness but will this go up to 3.16mhz under gaming load etc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thats EIST or speedstep the cpu idles back to save power and reduce heat when its not under load, you can disable it under the cpu options by setting "Intel Speedstep Tech" to disabled in the Bios if you wish.


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

One other thing I have been noticing is that the MBoard is getting up to 40C-42C while the cpu is idling at 25C-26C

Is that normal for the board to be that hot??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's not bad, how do have the fans arranged? (front pulling in, rear exhausting)


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Front intake
Back exhaust
Side intake
Top(80mm) exhaust


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Yoyi said:


> I'm trying to avoid corsair as I've had a ton of problems with them in the past


G SKILL, my personal favorite, i have done lots of builds, i have only had 1 bad stick of G skill memory (not bad out of almost 430 sticks) they have great customer service, same timing as corsair, and come with nice colored heat spreaders... and about 2/3 the price of corsair


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I am getting the GSkill I ordered last week tomorrow. 

Corsair has great customer service but I've just had way too much bad luck with their memory. 4/4 times that I have ordered Corsair memory 1 stick is always dead or dies within the week. I've bought GSkill twice with no problems, for my previous pc and for my brothers and they are still there working with no problems 3-4 years later.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

any thing else you had questions about?


----------



## Yoyi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help here guys. Everything is working great so far. Ran memtest for a while on both GSkills and they are good to go. Might have to OC the videocard a little but thats no biggie.

Again thanks so much


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, and good luck with the new system.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

ya hope everything runs smooth, if you have any other questions, let us know, we are here to help...


----------

